# Wellness Core new small breed formula



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone on Wellness Core Original thinking of switching to the small breed formula? the extra joint support seems very enticing...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmm i just started dex on tbe wellness core reduced fat one and he loves it so far!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, im gonna try that when tiny is done with her canidae. I was bummed that wellness core was just reg adult food but now they have it in adult small breed! Thanks for the news!


----------

